# 2017 Cruze Premier 1.4t



## mchitty1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Just finished my oil change at 20,000 miles and used a delco upf64r oil filter “recommended” and Castrol Magnatec Full Synthetic 5W30 oil and it runs and sounds smooth ? I think using the better oil filter makes the difference, I ordered mine from Advanced Auto.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wix and penz. Every 5k.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Amsoil and Amsoil every 15-17k

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

